# Assembleur sur Mac Intel Mac OS X?



## theunknownman001 (24 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour j'ai un Macbook Core 2 Duo et je me mets à l'assembleur juste parceque ça m'intéresse je sais bien que c'est la mort de vouloir programmer des logiciels normaux avec ça, mais j'ai déjà un problème: je ne sais pas comment compiler sur mac os x un fichier source en assembleur (Syntaxe AT&T)&#8230;
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider? Et j'ai un problème avec ma commande as qui devrait pouvoir le faire je crois?
Merci!

Bon pour "Développement sur Mac"&#8230;


----------



## Warflo (25 Novembre 2007)

man gcc ?


----------



## Vivid (27 Novembre 2007)

ils sont tous fout ici!!!!  ils utilisent la POO, alors tu pense l'assembleur..., tu vas bruler en enfer... vade retro satanas.. tsssss. tsssss :mouais:

http://developer.apple.com/document...bler/ASMIntroduction/chapter_1_section_1.html


----------



## tatouille (27 Novembre 2007)

theunknownman001 a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai un Macbook Core 2 Duo et je me mets à l'assembleur juste parceque ça m'intéresse je sais bien que c'est la mort de vouloir programmer des logiciels normaux avec ça, mais j'ai déjà un problème: je ne sais pas comment compiler sur mac os x un fichier source en assembleur (Syntaxe AT&T)
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider? Et j'ai un problème avec ma commande as qui devrait pouvoir le faire je crois?
> Merci!
> 
> Bon pour "Développement sur Mac"



soit tu passes par le pseudo layer de Darwin  /usr/include/mach/i386/asm.h
et pour assembly gcc, voir aussi nasm  (on dit sysV5), pour ce qui est des system calls

http://www.kernelthread.com/mac/osx/arch_xnu.html


----------



## theunknownman001 (27 Novembre 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> ils sont tous fout ici!!!!  ils utilisent la POO, alors tu pense l'assembleur..., tu vas bruler en enfer... vade retro satanas.. tsssss. tsssss :mouais:
> 
> http://developer.apple.com/document...bler/ASMIntroduction/chapter_1_section_1.html



  Oui je sais il est difficile de faire accepter l'assembleur aux POOistes (n'empêche aller faire ce qu'on fait en POO en assembleur c'est pas donné à tout le monde dejà que j'arrive pas a compiler ^^) Merci pour le lien!



tatouille a dit:


> soit tu passes par le pseudo layer de Darwin  /usr/include/mach/i386/asm.h
> et pour assembly gcc, voir aussi nasm  (on dit sysV5), pour ce qui est des system calls
> 
> http://www.kernelthread.com/mac/osx/arch_xnu.html



 Merci je vais voir sa , comment est-ce que j'exploite le fichier /usr/include/mach/i386/asm.h ? 
dans Xcode?
D'aileurs le dossier /usr/include/mach n'existe pas sur mon ordinateur est-ce normal?


----------



## tatouille (28 Novembre 2007)

theunknownman001 a dit:


> Oui je sais il est difficile de faire accepter l'assembleur aux POOistes (n'empêche aller faire ce qu'on fait en POO en assembleur c'est pas donné à tout le monde dejà que j'arrive pas a compiler ^^) Merci pour le lien!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/System/Library/Frameworks/Kernel.framework/Versions/A/PrivateHeaders/

ou

/System/Library/Frameworks/Kernel.framework/Versions/A/Headers/mach/i386/asm.h


----------

